# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Malo o stavovima

## tikica_69

S obzirom da je tema „Jesu li hrvatski lijecnici izdali svoje pacijente?!“ zakljucana i nije dozvoljeno ostalim korisnicima da kazu svoje stajaliste, otvaram temu u kojoj cu ja izreci svoj stav i molim moderatore da ako tema ostane na civiliziranoj razini komunikacije da se ne zakljucava jer to je iskljucivo moj stav a ne stav udruge Roda, a kako je forum namjenjen svim korisnicima s problemom neplodnosti, smatram da nema potrebe za zakljucavanjem tema. Ili cemo po principu novog Zakona – necemo smjeti nista reci ni komentirati?
Ovo je poslano na IVF polikliniku, ali s obzirom da se ne krijem iza svoje anonimnosti, dozvoliti cu si objavu ovog pisma i za siroke mase.


Postovani dr. Simunicu

U cijelom ovom tekstu osim opravdavanja vlastitih postupaka i priznanja da kao struka niste ustrajali u ovoj neravnopravnoj borbi niste napisali nista sto mi svi ovdje takodjer nismo znali. 
Na zalost, postoje oni koji pristaju i oni koji ne pristaju na kompromise, mozda zbog godina, mozda zbog vlastitih svjetonazora, mozda iz nekih trecih razloga. 
Kao sto ste i sami rekli, nijedan zakon nije savrsen i ne postoji grupa ljudi koja ce se sloziti bas oko svega. No, ja vas na zalost ne dozivljavam kao nekakvog partnera u svemu ovome, kako ste se Vi izrazili, iz razloga sto bez obzira na vas nesebican rad na podrucju MPO, vi ipak na kraju na mom hendikepu zaradjujete, na mom tijelu iskusavate nesto sto u visokorazvijenim zemljama nije standard i jos se usudite nametati mi osjecaj da moram prihvatiti nesto sto mi je neprihvatljivo. Ja nemam hiperstimulacije, zbog godina vjerojatno ni nemam rizik od viseplodne trudnoce, za mene je vise dobivenih zametaka jednak zgoditku na lutriji i zamrzavanje zametaka mi je najbitnija stavka ovog zakona i zaista ne vidim sto je u njemu za mene dobro. Cemu odobrenih 6 postupaka kada se toliko zalazete za sto manje stimulacija? 
Neprihvacanje zakona se naziva anarhija, ali postoji i nesto sto se zove agresivno nametanje vlastitog misljenja a svaka agresija obicno bude uzvracena agresijom, pa je otuda vjerojatno i nastala ova rasprava na ovom forumu. 
Recenicom, "Smrzavanje jajnih stanica nije eksperiment, bez obzira na misljenje mnogih autoriteta" ste upravo srusili njihov autoritet kao predstavnike svoje struke. Ovo im se vjerojatno nece svidjeti.
No, da previse ne filozofiram, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da se ovim obracanjem negdje nazire skrivena slika krivnje koja je natjerala lijecnika da se opravdava svojim bivsim ili buducim pacijentima.

Kako ne bih ispala bahata i nepristojna, izaci cu iz anonimnosti i potpisati se,

Tihana Kunstek

----------


## mmaslacak

Gospođo Kunstek, moj naklon, svak čast!

----------


## Pinky

da citiram dr. simunica:

" Organizirajte stručne sastanke o odgađanju rađanja, o lošoj demografskoj situaciji, o plodnosti, o pravodobnom istraživanju neplodnosti, kako izbjeći spolno prenosive bolesti i kako smanjiti toliko visoku stopu neplodnosti. Jer IVF nikada ne smije biti rezervno rješenje za odgađanje rađanja. "

gospodine simunic,

ja NISAM ODGADJALA RADJANJE, udala sam se relativno mlada, saznala za dijagnozu i od tada radim svim silama na bebici.

sto za vas znaci odgadjanje radjana? ne smatram da sam sa pocetnih 27. godina ista odgadjala jer sam zavrsila fakultet, zaposlila se, udala se, i pocela raditi na bebici (mozda me je mater krivo svitovala?)

da li ce te nam vi kao i dr. milinovic narediti da radjamo od 18. - 25.? da ne idemo na fakultet, ne pokusavamo uspjeti i usavrsavati se u struci??
zivimo li u 21. stoljecu???

objasnite mi, molim vas, zasto hrvatska, i *JEDINO HRVATSKA* zabranjuje smrzavanje zametaka kad se ta odredba DIREKTNO KOSI sa smjernicama europskog drustva za embriologiju i humanu reprodukciju?  zasto provodite eksperimente na nama? zasto se osjecam kao zamorac?? 

i kako mislite da vas netko, nakon svega ovoga, moze i dalje uvazavati kao strucnjaka kojemu je krajnji cilj briga za pacijenta?

ja sam primorana ici slijedeci tjedan u ljubljanu. VI I MINISTAR MILINOVIC ste me na to primorali. dobiti cete u znak zahvalnosti razglednicu od mene i mog muza. zahvalu za egzodus.

u vasu kliniku ne bih otisla da je zadnja na svijetu. ako se potrudite moci cete razumjeti moje osjecaje.

BHany editirala na zamolbu autorice

----------


## Pinky

da nadodam, nemam nikakvih spolno prenosivih bolesti, promiskuitetnog ponasanja ili abortusa iza sebe - kakvim nas danas javnost zeli predstaviti.

razlog nekoristenja velikih slova u mom prethodnom postu je dvojak - prekasno je a i vidim da se na nas gleda kao na neke nepismene zene koje moraju znati gdje im je mjesto, pa se nisam ni potrudila.

zao mi je jedino sto sam u sekundi napisala sve sto mi je u tom trenu lezalo na dusi, sto nisam pomno srocila pismo uvazenom doktoru, ali nije me ni briga.
moj mali glas ionako nikome nista ne znaci.

zakon koji je donio ministar kojemu propadaju svi zakoni, podrzan, na zalost od gospodina simunica, kojeg smo prije toliko uvazavali, dokaz je da sam postala gradjaninom drugog reda, pa se mogu komodno tako i ponasati.

----------


## pino

*Postovani dr. Simunic,* 

Prvo, mislim da ste se obratili krivoj osobi – gospodja Tarle i udruga Roda nemaju veze s „Gradjanima i gradjankama protiv MPO zakona“ – osim utoliko sto smo svi mi jos odavno korisnici njihovog foruma kao dugogodisnji MPO pacijenti – ali oni nemaju mogucnosti kontrolirati sto svaki forumas napise. 

Ne znam da li bi Vase pismo trebalo dakle biti upuceno opcenito forumasima, ili se zelite obratiti Inicijativi gradjana protiv MPO zakona, koja je autor zadnjeg saborskog letka, nekoliko prezentacija o neplodnim parovima, te je procesljavala znanstvenu literaturu, ali Vas nicim osobno nije napadala. 

(Doduse Inicijativa ne moze pojedincima zabranjivati osobno misljenje, ali molim Vas da cinite tu razliku. Nemamo niti monopol na potpis MPO pacijenti, jer sigurno nismo jedina grupica pacijenata kojoj se zakon ne svidja.) 

Drugo, izlazim - i vec jesam, zatrpano u hrpi postova - iz anonimnosti i predstavljam se vama ako ovo citate - ja sam* Kristina Rogale Plazonic*, IVF mama trogodisnje djevojcice, nikad nisam imala spolnih bolesti, a na bebi smo poceli raditi s 28, i uzrok neplodnosti su nespusteni testisi u djetinjstvu. I ovo pisem u svoje osobno ime, i nicije tudje. Ja Vas nisam napadala, i nisam clanica Rode (kao ni vecina zena koje postiraju ovdje). 

Ali ja cu se do zadnjeg daha boriti protiv ogranicenja oplodnje samo 3 jajne stanice i zabrane zamrzavanja predembrija i Vase argumente za prihvacanje ovakvog zakona ja ne mogu prihvatiti. Mene osobno ovaj zakon nece pogoditi, ali ja kao i svaki drugi covjek i pacijent moram ustati protiv nepravde. A nepravda je zakonom smanjivati uspjeh medicinskog lijecenja – i tu se posebno odnosim na kategorije koje su dokazano pogodjene, a to su starije zene, parovi s teskim muskim faktorom i zene s losom kvalitetom jajnih stanica, *kojima 3 jajne stanice za oplodnju nisu dovoljne!* To je mnogo vazniji problem od zamjene zamrzavanja zametaka zamrzivanjem jajnih stanica, odnosno zamjenjivanje normalnih stimulacija blagim stimulacijama. 

Kao netko tko vrlo dobro cita i pise talijanski, pratila sam petogodisnju borbu Talijanki protiv takvog zakona, i vidjela kakve je posljedice imao na brojne zene - a posebno one s najgorim sansama za trudnocu - njima je takav zakon trajno ukrao reproduktivno vrijeme i snove. U toj borbi sudjelovali su* i doktori* i pacijenti i advokati, i sva tri faktora bila su esencijalna. 

Ne sumnjam u Vase pozitivne osjecaje, brigu za pacijente i sasvim hvalevrijedna dostignuca u Vasem dugogodisnjem radu. Ne sumnjam niti da ste se zalagali za struku, opremu, obuku, standarde i sve sto navodite u svom pismu.

Jedino sto Vam zamjeram – u svoje osobno ime – je sto ste Vi svoje ime i tezinu svoje strucne titule dali u podrsku zakonu za koji sami kazete da nije dobar. Kazete da je sporna jos samo jedna odredba – ta odredba je sustina zakona i to je ono sto ga dijeli od svih ostalih evropskih zakona. Svaki zakon bi uveo red, kontrolu, kriterije – ali samo je jedna zemlja i jedan zakon u Evropi koji brani oplodnju vise od tri jajne stanice. 

Mislim da ce Vam se Vasa strategija – dijaloga s Milinovicem i ublazavanja loseg zakona koji je napisao, a zauzvrat unapredjivanja tehnologije u struci – pokazati na kraju pogresnom. Ovaj zakon treba promijeniti i to u bitnim stvarima, a ne pomiriti se sa sudbinom i kozmetickim promjenama. Mi pacijenti i Vi, doktori, to mozemo zajedno. Zato me boli sto nam u tome necete pomoci. 

Kao covjek, ne mogu prihvatiti nametanje vlastitog morala i svjetonazora drugima, tim vise sto ja u IVF postupku niti u zamrzavanju predembrija ne vidim nista sporno niti nemoralno. Ja sam se po sve svoje zamrznute predembrije vratila, a velika vecina pacijenata radi isto. Nepravedno je sve penalizirati jednom krutom zakonskom odredbom (3 j.s.) koja lijecnika totalno marginalizira, a pacijentu negira optimalno i individualno lijecenje. 

Ne mislim da ste morali izginuti na barikadi zamrzavanja predembrija. Shvacam da ste bili i ostali izmedju cekica i nakovnja. Ali niste morali dati otvorenu podrsku losem zakonu. 

Kristina Rogale Plazonic

PS.
Moram se osvrnuti na neke Vase statistike:
_ procjenjuje se da se danas godišnje smrzava do 500 tisuća jajnih stanica_
Ubrajate li ovdje 2PN oplodjene j.s. u Njemackoj? Cini mi se da jedino tako mozete doci do ovog broja, a onda i sami znate da ih je nepravedno brojiti kao zamrznute j.s. jer nemaju ni priblizno jednake probleme kod zamrzavanja

_ Italija danas ima beznačajno slabije rezultate nego ranije i od ostalih u EU_
Stopa uspjeha po punkciji u Italiji 2007: *22%*  a u Spanjolskoj 2006.: *34%*. Stopa uspjeha u Italiji je prividno visa jer vracaju vise predembrija – cak 50% pacijentica ima transfer 3 predembrija - s pripadajuce velikom stopom viseplodnih trudnoca. Za mlade zene razlike u uspjehu mozda nece biti toliko znacajne, ali sto je s kategorijama pacijenata koji mozda nisu toliko brojni, a ucinjena im je uzasna nepravda ovim zakonom (vec spomenute starije zene, teski muski faktor, parovi s losom kvalitetom j.s./zametaka, parovi s genetski nasljednim bolestima) – zar oni nemaju pravo na optimalno lijecenje? Preliminarni rezultati nakon ukidanja zakona u Italiji pokazuju da su se stope uspjeha za ove kategorije dvaput povecale. 

_ ukupno djece iz krio ET oko 4% (IVF djece)_
2005. po ESHRE izvjestaju bilo je u RH 112 od ukupno 626 klinickih trudnoca iz krioET, ili 18% (82 poroda od ukupno 452). Stoga je 4% 4 godine kasnije zacudjujuce malen broj. Smije li se pitati izvor tih statistika, i da li su one javne?

----------


## gričanka

*Očito je dr Š pratio temu Jesu li liječnici izdali pacijente* i žalim što je zaključana i što je točka na kraju baš njegovo pismo na koje više nemamo mogućnost komentiranja. Dr Š pismom p(r)oziva nas *anonimne* na dijalog s njim, liječnikom, koji gle, nije anoniman, i ne želi polemizirati na razini koju smatra neukusnom i necivilizacijskom. Što se moje anonimnosti tiče, svi moji podaci od imena i prezimena, težine, visine,  do hormonalnog statusa i krvne grupe,... nalaze se u mom liječničkom kartonu na W jer je to zbog MPO obrade potrebno i tako se traži, a na ovom forumu imam nickname, email adresu i informatičke podatke u profilu zato jer tako pravila foruma to određuju. Svi mi koji smo slali mailove i pisma u klinike, saborskim zastupnicima, VL,... uvijek smo naveli puno ime i prezime (barem sam ja to činila). 
Mislim da ovo pismo ima cilj "razoružati žene" i pokušaj je opravdavanja svojeg djelovanja i ispiranja savjesti baš zbog pitanja koje mu je u posljednje vrijeme upućivano (Da li je istina da trenutno samo Petrova i IVF obavljaju MPO) i eto, morao je odgovoriti:



> Vidite da nekoga više smeta što IVF poliklinika ima sva dopuštenja za rad, nego brojne ustanove koje to nemaju.


zanemarujući pri tome da je upravo ministar uz njegovu podršku u novom zakonu donio nova pravila o propisima i dozvolama za rad klinika u koje su se godinama slijevale rijeke pacijenata i koje unatrag par godina moraju raditi u ekstremnim uvjetima financijskih ograničenja.



> Od požrtvovnih liječnika u Vašim smo očima postali prevrtljivi poslušnici, koji su iznevjerili Vaše povjerenje, sve zakletve, pa i onu Hipokratovu.


Ovo je svakako učinjeno podržavanjem novog zakona u Čl.38 koji dozvoljava mogućnost odbijanja intervencije liječnika ukoliko to on želi , zar nije? 
I vidim da se dr Š ni jednom riječju nije dotaknuo sintagme "blagi hendikep", te ako, prema njegovom stavu, sada novi zakon ima više "za" nego "protiv", kako to da je prije 3 mjeseca bilo obrnuto?



> Posvetio sam najveći dio svog života, 35 godina radnog vijeka istim ciljevima. Na to sam neobično ponosan.


Svaka čast! Žalosno da je to okrunjeno podržavanjem ovog zakona, manipulacijom kolega, a preko leđa pacijenata. 
Novi zakon je ukinuo i dobno ograničenje! Zamislite prednosti! A javna je tajna da je liječenje žene iznad 40 "besmisleno"! Odrednice postupaka primjenom novih tehnoloških metoda su, prema studijama iz Toronta, uglavnom primjenive na vrlo mladim ženama! A kampanja "Rađajmo s dvadeset" mislim da u ovim vremenima ipak nema smisla, ili ćete nam i to definirati novim amandmanom?
Na kraju, bilo bi mi draže da je dr Š pokušao Desperauxu (i ostalima)odgovoriti na njegova pitanja označena točkom. Pokroviteljskim stavom i prozivanjem zbog anonimnosti (ponavljam: način forumiranja) on to nije učinio iako poziva na korektan dijalog. Desperauxovo pismo ne smatram neukusnim, uvredljivim ili necivilizacijski obojenim. *Ali se pitam zašto ga je dr. Š tako doživio?!*  I pitat ću ga, ali direktno, a ne preko foruma, staviti ću i adresu ispod imena i prezimena...

----------


## mare41

_" Organizirajte stručne sastanke o odgađanju rađanja, o lošoj demografskoj situaciji, o plodnosti, o pravodobnom istraživanju neplodnosti, kako izbjeći spolno prenosive bolesti i kako smanjiti toliko visoku stopu neplodnosti. Jer IVF nikada ne smije biti rezervno rješenje za odgađanje rađanja. "_ 

Za mene je ovo vrlo osobna uvreda- nakon jako dugo godina samovanja zaljubila sam se u 37. godini, moj partner i ja smo prije upoznavanja bili (naravno i ostali) izrazito nepromiskuitetne osobe, bez mogućnosti stjecanja spolnih infekcija, a obišla sam u zadnje 3 godine nekoliko doktora koji nisu mogli (ili znali) reći uzrok naše neplodnosti (u međuvremenu "krivica" je postala moja dob). Ne vjerujem da poštovani profesor čita sve naše postove, niti da će mu naši potpisi nešto značiti, ali zaista molim i njega i ostale doktore i političare da ne ulaze nepozvani u moju privatnost (u njihovu niko ne zadire). U moje ime spominjati odgodu rađanja-zaista je više nego tragično.

----------


## gričanka

Mare, potpisujem!
A što više dan odmiče sve me više smeta i njegovo prozivanje zbog tzv. anonimnosti i smatram to niskim udarcem, jer kao što znamo ovdje nije riječ o stomatologiji  već o MPOu i sam dr zna koliko je to osjetljivo i duboko  intimno područje života para i da je ta tema u našem društvu bila i još uvijek je tabuizirana i neshvaćena od strane običnih ljudi (neznanje), crkve (dogmatska uvjerenja), zakonodavca (nikad neću zaboraviti ono: _ako ne možete vi, možemo mi_), radne sredine (sumnjičavost i ignoriranje), da ne nabrajam više!
Ako se dr već odlučio odgovoriti na polemiku, ponavljam, radije bih da je secirao konkretna pitanja pokretača teme i direktno na njih odgovorio nego ovako pokroviteljski poručio(da se pučki izrazim): nemate pravo primjedbi i komentara, jer ste anonimni...
Baš mi se ne sviđa to  :/

----------


## Nene2

Poštovani  dr.Šimunić!

Iznimno mi je drago što pratite naš podforum i nadam se da ćete i dalje nastaviti. Iako je vaše pismo adresirano samo za članove udruge „Roda“, što nas 99% na ovom podforumu nije, vjerujem da je upućeno i meni.
Nisam autor teksta koji Vas je toliko pogodio, ali uporno pokušavam dati svoj mali doprinos kako bi ovakav tragični zakon što skorije pao i imao što manje negativnih učinaka.

Vaše me pismo prvenstveno uzrujalo jer velikim riječima prikrivate pogrešnu strategiju koju ste izabrali i time nanijeli štetu i pacijentima i cijeloj MPO u Hrvatskoj.
Vjerujem da su Vaši motivi oduvijek bili isključivo u cilju zaštite pacijenata i nitko od nas nikada nije niti jednom rječju  rušio Vaš autoritet vrhunskog stručnjaka na svom polju.

Osobno mislim da ste razočarani dugogodišnjom marginalizacijom ove grane medicine i političkom ucjenom od strane zakonodavca, odlučili zažmiriti pred, kako kažete, samo jednom odrednicom zakona. Ja, na sreću, imam širom otvorene oči i tu jednu odrednicu smatram zakonskim i humanim pravom pacijenta da dobije najbolju moguću medicinsku pomoć.

Pri tome, kao i većina nas na forumu, ne smatram da se radi o zamrzavanju zametaka. Najspornija odredba zakona je ograničenje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice budući da samo liječnik, a ne zakon, može odrediti optimalnu stimulaciju kod različitih žena, a time i broj jajnih stanica koje bi se trebale oploditi.
Iako sam više puta imala FET, i iako sam uskoro u postupku vraćanja zamrznutih zametaka nakon uspješne trudnoće, ne bih imala ništa protiv da me u cjevčicama krioprezervatora čekaju zamrznute jajne stanice. Ali isključivo kada bi postojao znanstveno nepobitan dokaz o jednakoj uspješnosti obaju metoda!

Vjerujem  u napredak IVF-a  i  nemam razloga sumnjati da će u budućnosti zamrzavanje zametaka biti u potpunosti zamijenjeno zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica. Time će se ,nadam se, eliminirati sve etičke dvojbe koje postoje i koje se uporno miješaju u znanost.

Ali mi ne živimo u budućnosti. Pacijentice nemaju vremena čekati taj napredak i ne žele svoje dragocjeno reproduktivno vrijeme žrtvovati na oltaru znanosti.
 Žao mi je što se usuđujete reći da je za vas svako novorođenče vrijedno kao i za nas. Svaka novorođena beba vama je osobni uspjeh, nagrada za cjeloživotnu predanost znanosti i svakako Vas ispunja i kao čovjeka. Ali, vaši su osjećaji nemjerljivi sa osjećajima  parova  koji sanjaju vlastito dijete jer ono određuje njihovu osobnu sreću, bit njihovog postojanja, smisao njihovog života.

Kritike koje je iznjedrila vaša potpora ministru, nisu  rezultat samo nezadovoljstva neispunjenog majčinstva, kako Vi  kažete. Ja osobno, kao i mnogo drugih žena foruma, ostvarile smo citiram Vas: „najveće emocionalno postignuće čovjeka“. To ne znači da smo time prestale biti osobno involvirane u tragičan nazadak medicine u Hrvatskoj koja je ispunila naš san! Moji motivi za sudjelovanje u ovoj raspravi su isključivo ljudski,  potaknuti postojanjem velikog broja entuzijasta koji vjeruju da je osobna misija svakog čovjeka pomoći u stvaranju humanijeg svijeta...

Pozivate nas da organiziramo stručne sastanke, ali mi smo u tome vrlo limitirani, budući da mi nismo stručno udruženje. Mi smo skupina bivših i sadašnjih pacijenata koji su samo potpora i izvor iskustvenih informacija za sve one koji su suočeni sa neplodnošću. Naša spoznaja o teškom hendikepu zakona proizlazi iz naših osobnih iskustava, zdrave logike i dostupnih stručnih  informacija sa interneta.

Poštovani dr.Šimunić, ako nas i dalje poštujete i ako zbog nas postojite, kao što kažete,  još nije kasno da dokažemo svima onima koji će dignuti ruku za ovakav zakon da je dignitet čovjeka i medicine uopće iznad svih političkih svjetonazora.
Ako stojite i danas iza svake riječi da struka nije sudjelovala u stvaranju zakona i da zakon ne nudi najviši standard liječenja, obratite se saborskim zastupnicima javnim pismom, upravo kao što ste se obratili nama, budući da se u Saboru maše papirom koji navodno potvrđuje Vašu bezrezrvnu podršku zakonu.
Možda ćete izgubiti podršku zakonodavca u svakom sljedećem koraku, možda će biti još teže, ali vjerujemo da znate kako je politička vlast promjenjiva, a dignitet struke i prava pacijenata kontinuum koji je iznad njih.

Sigurna sam da ćete dobiti podršku svojih kolega koji jednako misle da smo zakinuti kao pacijenti, kao što su i oni zakinuti u obavljanju onoga što znaju najbolje i čemu su posvetili život.
Zahvaljujem Vam na pozivu na akademsku raspravu, vjerujem da će među nama biti onih koji će se rado odazvati.
Osobno mislim da ste me precijenili tim pozivom, budući da Vam ni titulom ni obrazovanjem ne mogu biti ravnopravan partner. Ja sam samo obična žena koja je provela pet godina na jednoj od Vaših klinika, i nakon dvanaest embriotransfera uspjela dobiti svoju djevojčicu...

Potpisano imenom i prezimenom , poslano na IVF polikliniku

----------


## mare41

Nene2, hvala.

----------


## gričanka

Bravo Nene2, jako lijepo pisamce!

----------


## pirica

_" Organizirajte stručne sastanke o odgađanju rađanja, o lošoj demografskoj situaciji, o plodnosti, o pravodobnom istraživanju neplodnosti, kako izbjeći spolno prenosive bolesti i kako smanjiti toliko visoku stopu neplodnosti. Jer IVF nikada ne smije biti rezervno rješenje za odgađanje rađanja. "_ 
udala se sa 23. god počeli radit na bebi u mojoj 24. god, rodila IVF djevojčicu mjesec dana prije 28. godine, nikad nisam imala spolne bolesti nalazi uvijek čisti ko suza
odgađanje rađanja
 :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## tikica_69

Uostalom, tko meni ima pravo suditi kada cu ja nakon dvoje djece ici na trece?!
Pa sto ako zelim trece u 40. ? Pa to je svugdje u svijetu normalno.
A ovaj dio o spolnim bolestima i promiskuitetu uopce ne zelim komentirati. Samo takvima koji takvi i jesu nesto takvo moze pasti na pamet.

----------


## Gabi

Nene2, odlično napisano.   :Klap: 

...ja moram još malo ohladiti glavu da bih mogla napisati mail prof. Šimuniću. Moram se najprije pomiriti s tim da me netko tko me uopće ne poznaje naziva promiskuitetnom osobom, da me krivi što se nisam već u 18. godini udala za nekog dječačića koji bi mi prvi naletio. Žalosno je da netko razmišlja na takav način u današnje vrijeme   :Sad:  . 
Ne, doktore, ne žalim što se nisam udala s 18 godina jer bi to značilo da nikada ne bih upoznala svog sadašnjeg supruga koji će jednoga dana biti predivan otac našem djetetu. Ne osjećam se staro, već dovoljno zrelo da mogu biti dobar i odgovoran roditelj.

MM i ja smo dali intervju za Novi list pa ne osjećam potrebu da se i ovdje potpisujem imenom i prezimenom.

----------


## ksena28

ja osobno uopće ne osjećam potrebu odgovarati prof. šimuniću!

----------


## vikki

*Tikice, pino, gričanka, mare, Nene*, lijepo ste sročile i argumentirale sve što i mi ostale mislimo i potpisujem sve vaše odgovore na pismo dr. Šimunića.
A dio obraćanja dr. Šimunića: _Organizirajte stručne sastanke o odgađanju rađanja, o lošoj demografskoj situaciji, o plodnosti, o pravodobnom istraživanju neplodnosti, kako izbjeći spolno prenosive bolesti i kako smanjiti toliko visoku stopu neplodnosti. Jer IVF nikada ne smije biti rezervno rješenje za odgađanje rađanja._  je zaista uvredljiv. Kao da nismo u dovoljno lošoj situaciji (i zbog dijagnoza i zakona) i kao da se ne osjećamo dovoljno bespomoćnima, nego nam se još želi uvaliti osjećaj krivnje za vlastite "propuste".

----------


## Bebel

_Očito je dr Š pratio temu Jesu li liječnici izdali pacijente...._

Forum je očito pratilo više njih u koje-kakve svrhe i sa koje-kakvim ciljem. To sam komentirala i prije par dana jer su se na ovom forumu počele događati čudne stvari. 
Ako žele *učiti o MPO-u trebali su se obrazovati prije zakona*. Isto im je mogao omogućiti upravo dr. Šimunić predstojnik Zavoda za humanu reprodukciju tako da svi oni nemaju potrebu manevrirati po forumu sa lažnom registracijom, dijeleći  koje-kakve informacije i postavljajući pitanja o osnovama MPO-a. To je moj stav!!!

Inače, ako se dr. Š. osjetio uvrijeđenim trebao je kao predstojnik MPO-a zatražiti popis onih koji su radili  zakon (ako već nije sam), trebao je upozoriti na propuste istog, a ne ga naknadno braniti, trebao je reći ministru da pored potpisa 8 stručnjaka ima više od 5.000 potpisa onih koji su educirani o MPO-u i koji su protiv zakona. 
Trebao je biti predstojnik, a nije bio ništa.

Dragi G. Šimuniću, ustav kaže da _Nitko ne smije biti podvrgnut bilo kakvu obliku zlostavljanja ili, bez svoje privole, liječničkim ili znanstvenim pokusima._. Ovo je pokus s kojim ste Vi suglasni. Obraćate se nama,a ne Ministru koji Vas je doveo u ovu situaciju. Šteta! Kriva adresa. 

Sramotan članak zakona također kaže: _Zdravstveni radnici i nezdravstveni radnici koji bi trebali provesti ili sudjelovati u provođenju postupaka medicinske oplodnje imaju pravo pozvati se na priziv savjesti radi svojih etičkih, vjerskih ili moralnih nazora, odnosno uvjerenja te odbiti provođenje postupka medicinske oplodnje ili sudjelovanje u tom postupku._
Svi imaju pravo na sve, a “vaši” pacijenti na ništa. 
Braniti zakon koji se u tako kratkom rok mijenja i koji ima toliko propusta smiješno je cijelom svijetu, samo ne Vama.

Mene bi bilo sram. Šteta što nije i Vas.

----------


## martina123

Kad dodem malo k sebi napisati cu i ja odgovor.

(u naslovu je trebalo napisati da su ovo ovdje odgovori dr.Simunicu, na njegovo pismo)

----------


## aenea

> Kad dodem malo k sebi napisati cu i ja odgovor.
> 
> (u naslovu je trebalo napisati da su ovo ovdje odgovori dr.Simunicu, na njegovo pismo)


Zašto? Šimunić nije pisao forumašicama nego Udruzi, a ovo što se piše - pišu forumašice, a ne odgovara Udruga. Uostalom, nisu sve pisma za Šimunića.

----------


## loki

Pa baš sam se dobro nasmijala čitajući što je nekada i moj prof. Šimunić napisao.
Sigurno mu se smanjio broj pacijenata pa se javlja.
Samo usput ja sam 10 godina imala uredne cervikalne briseve dok nisam krenula putevima MPO u kojima sam već nekoliko godina.
Sada mi brisevi više nisu uredni, a zanimljivo bila sam i njegova pacijentica, negdje usput uz sve punkcije i folikulometrije nešto sam pobrala( a nisam promiskuitetna) koga okriviti?
Nekada je dr Vlaisavljević učio od nas, danas mi moramo od njih žalosno.

----------


## pčelica2009

ne znam što reći.Nakon pročitanog pisma prof.Šimunića,kada sagledam sve ono pozitivno i negativno-kod mene je prevladalo pozitivno.Na mene je i ova zadnja tri puta ostavio dojam osobe koja čvrsto stoji na zemlji i zna što radi.Nadam se da će se sada malo više poraditi na laboratorijima a pošto sam i sama imala hiperstimulaciju i završila na infuziji znam o čemu priča.Isto tako o odgađanju rađanja-u mom slučaju je upravu-dok završim faks,dok se zaposlim-i onda udaja u 28.Pa dok skužiš da ne ide a biološki sat tika-taka.U mb sam krenula zbog obećanja prijateljici ali ako ne uspije ja se vraćam na IVF.I molim nemojte me citirati sada i razapeti jer imam pravo na svoje mišljenje ma kako ono bilo.Svi smo različiti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično napisano Tikice, Pino, Nene i ostali
Ne znam zašto su nas doktori počeli prozivati kao krivce za vlastitu neplodnost, optužujući nas za promiskuitet, odgađanje majčinstva...osjećam se zbilja kao građanin drugog reda tko mi je kriv što sam htjela na fakultet i što sam svog muža upoznala sa 25 godina.
Promiskuitet? Vrlo sam se odgovorno ponašala i nikada nisam brzopleto ulazila u spolne odnose, nikada nisam imala abortuse, a zamislite skoro sve moje prijateljice koje su ih imale danas imaju zdravu dječicu.
Razlog naše neplodnosti leži u faktoru koji nema veze ni sa godinama ni sa spolnim bolestima a to su endometrioza kod mene i asthenoteratozoospermia kod supruga.
Ja vjerujem da ste vi prof. Šimuniću puno toga učinili za svoje pacijentice u svojoj karijeri, ali danas imam osjećaj da je taj žar ostao pokopan negdje duboko ispod površine a mislim da je svima nama jasno koji su Vam sada prioriteti. 
Ukoliko Vam je stvarno stalo do pacijentica kao što tvrdite onda ćete priznati  da ovaj zakon nije nimalo dobar za nas pacijente. Ne može se svima udovoljiti to je jasno,ali ono što mi tražimo je minimum a to je oplodnja 3 jajne stanice i zamrzavanje zametaka.

----------


## aenea

> ne znam što reći.Nakon pročitanog pisma prof.Šimunića,kada sagledam sve ono pozitivno i negativno-kod mene je prevladalo pozitivno.Na mene je i ova zadnja tri puta ostavio dojam osobe koja čvrsto stoji na zemlji i zna što radi.Nadam se da će se sada malo više poraditi na laboratorijima a pošto sam i sama imala hiperstimulaciju i završila na infuziji znam o čemu priča.Isto tako o odgađanju rađanja-u mom slučaju je upravu-dok završim faks,dok se zaposlim-i onda udaja u 28.Pa dok skužiš da ne ide a biološki sat tika-taka.U mb sam krenula zbog obećanja prijateljici ali ako ne uspije ja se vraćam na IVF.I molim nemojte me citirati sada i razapeti jer imam pravo na svoje mišljenje ma kako ono bilo.Svi smo različiti.


pčelice, imaš apsolutno pravo na to da se liječiš gdje želiš i da imaš mišljenje kakvo god želiš, pa čak i da slušaš sugestije o svom liječenju od koga god želiš. Ali vidi ovaj citat sa topica gdje se prenosila saborska rasprava od petka:




> a zene koje idu van na postupak dolaze u RH na ljecenje hiperstimulacije gdje hospitalizacija traje *4-8 mjeseci * :shock:


a vidi što kaže prof. Šimunić u ovom pismu:
“Napominjem da teška SHS boravi u bolnici 2-4 mjeseca, a to teško stanje može završiti i fatalno.”
Ono što mene izjeda I ne mogu opravdati da se ovakve stvari prešućuju! Da se konstantno manipulira podacima. Imamo podršku struke, bla bla, pa iznesemo drugačije brojke?

I da, kristalno je jasna činjenica da plodnost godinama opada. I? Što ćemo onda? Sa 18 godina otići s likom jednom na kavu i pitati ga - čuj, jel ti misliš sa mnom ozbiljno, meni otkucava biološki sat? Odustati od obrazovanja? Ne zaposliti se i učiniti sebe i djecu socijalnim slučajevima? Hm. 
A vidi kako u mom slučaju nisu u pravu: imam 32 godine. Sa mm sam od svoje 17. U braku smo 9 godina. Promiskuitetna sam za poludit, samo je mm jako tolerantan.

----------


## aenea

I još neke (jasno, samo dio  :Grin:  ) stvari koje ne razumijem:
 - kako je moguće i prihvatljivo da se prvo donese prijedlog zakona, a tek se onda traže studije koje će ga podržati? Ne bi li trebalo biti obrnuto?

- kako je moguće da se samo preskoči izjava jednog od autora studije iz Toronta na koju se pozivalo kao na dokaz koji ide u prilog prijedlogu zakona? Čak i onaj dio da studija još nije bila u potpunosti objavljena (samo dijelovi bili dostupni) u vrijeme objave prijedloga ili dio gdje autor komentira da ako nam država plaća postupke, a ozakonjuje upravo tu metodu, sigurno ima duboke džepove (jasno da ima, zato je i uvela porez od 23%).

- kako je moguće da se od svih prijedloga Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora u potpunosti prihvati samo onaj da je zakonu potrebna detaljna lektura radi pravopisnih grešaka? Pa i sad kad se sjetim umrem od smijeha. Stvarno je izuzetno važno da su prihvatili prijedlog za lekturu od strane medicinske struke. 

- kako je moguće da nam ministar izjavi da nam ministarstvo nikada nije niti će išta tajiti (na konferenciji koju je sazvao), a još uvijek nije poznat autor prijedloga nego je to „ministarstvo“?  Hm. Predmnijevam da je prijedlog naišao na odobravanje pučanstva, imena bi prštala na sve strane. Ako uzmem samo ovo i ranije napisano, uz najbolju volju ne mogu ispuniti ministru želju i vjerovati ministarstvu. Hrvatskim liječnicima vjerujem da će u danim uvjetima dati sve od sebe. Izdvojiti ću citat prof. Šimunića: „4. O novom Zakonu: 
 struka nije sudjelovala u stvaranju Zakona 
 Zakon je donesen na temelju svjetonazora, etici i poimanju početka života zakonodavca”. 
I sam ministar, zajedno sa svojim tajnikom je više puta rekao da je neplodnost bolest. Zakonodavčevi svjetonazori ispred struke? Što je iduće? Pokrštavanje? Kako bilo – iako krštena, istinski sam se počela bojati života u Hrvatskoj. 

- nakon amandmana vezanih na vanbračne zajednice i anonimnost donacije, naglašava se kako sada i medicinska struka podržava ovakav zakon. Opet mi se nameće pitanje – nije li važnije da ove amandmane podrži pravna struka i neke udruge koje se bore protiv diskriminacije na bilo kojoj osnovi? Što smo dobili? Ravnopravnu zabranu najvišeg standarda liječenja? Još jednom ću citirati prof. Šimunića: “osmog lipnja struka daje mišljenje Ministru, dr. Milinoviću i HLZ-u. To očitovanje svi posjeduju i Vi ste ga višekratno koristili. Stojimo i danas iza svake riječi 
 struka tada, kao i sada neprestano ponavlja da dobro zna što je danas najviši standard IVF liječenja”. 
A to, definitivno, nije ono što nam ovaj zakon dozvoljava pa čak i ako ono što nam je dozvoljeno (propisano zakonom) ne nazivamo eksperimentalnom metodom.  

Iskreno – pun mi je kufer više i brojeva, i umotanih izjava, i ne baš istinitih izjava, i Pitijinih proročanstava na hrvatski način. Mogu razumjeti da se struku nije slušalo, ali mi je zaista teško ne osjećati se bar malo izdano jer se naši liječnici nisu glasnije borili da nam se omogući najbolje moguće liječenje. Mogu pojmiti i to da ima još puno, puno zakulisnih igara za koje ne znamo, ali, zar izjave moraju biti baš kao da smo usred Delfa? Možda imam previše donkihotovskog u sebi, ali zar je zaista stanovništvu ove zemlje teško vidjeti tragediju svih nas u ovome:

"Kada su odvodili komuniste, nisam rekao ništa 
jer nisam bio komunist. 
Kada su odvodili Židove, nisam rekao ništa 
jer nisam bio Židov. 
Kada su odvodili katolike, šutio sam 
jer nisam bio katolik. 
Kada su odveli mene, 
nije više bilo nikog da se buni."
(M. Niemöller)

Otkada je krenula čitava ova..ne znam kako to uopće imenovati..sa zakonom, bezbroj puta sam se upitala – želim li ja zaista donijeti dijete na svijet u kojem je ovakav sustav vrijednosti? Zaista, jedino što mi malo pomaže u svemu ovome jest ritmično udaranje glavom o zid.

----------


## Gabi25

Ove riječi da smo same krive za svoju neplodnost i da smo promiskuitetne bole jako... I vrijeđaju...
Ja sam kriva što sam još kao dijete često imala upale mokraćnih kanala?? Što sam u 7. razredu osnovne imala napad slijepog crijeva?? Jer doktori mi kažu da je to razlog začepljenih jajovoda... 
I ja trudnoću nisam odgađala, na bebi smo počeli raditi kad sam ja imala 24 (jedva) a mm 23...

Takve riječi nisu primjerene od jednog od najvećih stručnjaka u liječenju neplodnosti... Kao da nam naša patnja i bol već nisu dovoljno veliki pa nam netko treba još stavljati i soli na ranu  :Sad:

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam govorila za svoj slučaj da sam odgađala udaju-nisam spominjala promiskuitet jer to su gluposti.Nekako se osjećam kao u borbi sa vjetrenjačama i čini mi se da je i taj čovjek zaista odvojio puno svog slobodnog vremena za napredak ivf u Hrvatskoj i jednostavno mi ga je na neki način bilo žao jer ne volim pljuvati po nikome pogotove po nekome tko mi želi na bilo koji način pomoći.Nadam se samo kad nam je već ostalo zamrzavanje jajnih stanica da će se za taj boljitak nešto učiniti.Jer ova borba uopće više ne ide na bolje-od Ustavnog suda ništa,isto od sabora znači nekako stječem dojam da nam ovo ostaje kako je samo daj Bože samo da ulože nešto u te labose i te naše mpo liječnike jer je i njima sigurno već preko glave svega.

----------


## aenea

> Ja sam govorila za svoj slučaj da sam odgađala udaju-nisam spominjala promiskuitet jer to su gluposti.Nekako se osjećam kao u borbi sa vjetrenjačama i čini mi se da je i taj čovjek zaista odvojio puno svog slobodnog vremena za napredak ivf u Hrvatskoj i jednostavno mi ga je na neki način bilo žao jer ne volim pljuvati po nikome pogotove po nekome tko mi želi na bilo koji način pomoći.Nadam se samo kad nam je već ostalo zamrzavanje jajnih stanica da će se za taj boljitak nešto učiniti.Jer ova borba uopće više ne ide na bolje-od Ustavnog suda ništa,isto od sabora znači nekako stječem dojam da nam ovo ostaje kako je samo daj Bože samo da ulože nešto u te labose i te naše mpo liječnike jer je i njima sigurno već preko glave svega.


Ni u jednom trenutku ne osporavam, a mislim da to ne čini nitko od nas - stručnost prof. Šimunića, čovjek je svakako pionir mpo u Hrvatskoj i neupitno je da je učinio i da zna jako puno. Mislim da sam ti ono na što imam prigovor odgovorila djelomično u prethodnom postu - primjer HS. Ne reagira se na iznošenje netočnih podataka  čime se čitava slika iskrivljuje i imam osjećaj - prešutno daje odobravanje. 

Što se tiče ulaganja u labose, mpo liječnike i mpo u Hrvatskoj općenito - Isus je sa pet kruhova i dvije ribe nahranio tisuće ljudi, ali od tada je prošlo 2000 godina i ja u tu priču sa ulaganjima zaista, uz silan trud, ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## Gabi

> Žurno ulaganje u edukaciju stručnjaka, te obnovu svih IVF laboratorija u RH.


Ovo nije dovoljno novca za opremiti 2 klinike, a kamoli sve. Tako da u ovo ne mogu nikako povjerovati. Baš me zanima da li će negdje biti objavljeno koliki je komad kolača dobila koja klinika.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja prof. Šimunića uopće ne žalim jer bi htio i ovce i novce tj. podržava zakon a zna koliko je loš, a s druge strane pokušava zadržati čim više pacijentica  :/

----------


## aenea

Iskreno - ja kad pokušavam dokučiti što se tu u zaista događa dobijem osjećaj da će mi se glava zapaliti.

----------


## taca70

Kratko i jasno: Nitko od nas ne sumnja u pozrtvovanost i strucnost nasih dragih doktora i svjesne smo jako dobro u kakvim nemogucim uvjetima rade. Ali i u emisiji Paralele veceras je potvrdeno da nas struka iz nekog razloga obmanjuje i da nije stavila nas interes ispred svih drugih. Bilo bi korektnije otvoreno reci kako stvari stoje, tako bi sacuvali povjerenje pacijenata i ugled a zakon kakav god da je moramo svi postovati.

----------


## ZAUZETA

> Bilo bi korektnije otvoreno reci kako stvari stoje, tako bi sacuvali povjerenje pacijenata i ugled a zakon kakav god da je moramo svi postovati.


X

Dr. Vrčić je neki dan na direktno pitanje dali je ovaj zakon dobar ili loš, rekao nešto u stilu ima dobrih zakona i loših zakona i zakona koji se mogu pooljšati...  ma ja bi da mi moj dr. kaže - ok, zakon nije idealan i ne ostavlja šire mogučnosti ali ćemo u tim okvirima dati sve od sebe.  

Mene brine i to njihovo 6-mjesečno evaluiranje podataka, jer, papir trpi sve i podaci se mogu prikazati na ovaj i onaj način ovisno o interesnoj skupini. Trebalo bi neko nezavisno tijelo da radi objektivnu analizu podataka.

----------


## aenea

U nezavisno tijelo u Hrvatskoj vjerujem kao i u Uskršnjeg zeca.

----------


## aenea

I još me nešto jaaaako zanima. Koliko partnera moraš imati da bi bio promiskuitetan?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I još me nešto jaaaako zanima. Koliko partnera moraš imati da bi bio promiskuitetan?


Više od jednog (prije braka)   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I još me nešto jaaaako zanima. Koliko partnera moraš imati da bi bio promiskuitetan?
> 
> 
> Više od jednog (prije braka)


oni nakon braka se ne broje?  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

sad ste me podsjetile na izjavu jedne bake (pricu mi se cijelu ne da pricati, uglavnom vidjeli su je golu) : ovakvu me vidio samo dragi bog i moj pokojni petar! 
e TO je to. takve izgleda i mi trebamo biti. pa se vi mislite   :Razz:

----------


## tikica_69

Bas sam neki dan frendici prokomentirala da me golu vidjelo hrpa ginekologa, biologa, sestara, stazista i da mi se (pardoncek na izrazu) ona stvar vec osjeca kao celebritiy...jel se to racuna u promiskuitetnost ili?   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Išla sam vidjeti što Klaić kaže za nas:
promiskuitet - 1. slobodno spolno općenje (između više osoba) Ne znam za vas, ali ako se mm i ja ne brojimo kao više osoba, nisam nikad bila promiskuitetna  :Grin:  u biti, malo me muči i ovo slobodno..nisam sigurna što bi to točno značilo pa možda ipak jesam  :Grin:  
2. pomiješanost, smjesa, zbrka, mješavina, mješovitost, miješanje, zajednica.

----------


## lilium

_„Naš vijek će proći, 
otvorit će se arhivi, 
i sve što je bilo skriveno od nas, 
sve što u povijesti od laži živi, 
pokazat će svijetu i slavu i užas. 
Bogova raznih potamnit će lik, 
koliko bijede skrivao je vijek, 
ali taj što je bio zaista velik, 
ostat će velik zauvijek.“_

----------


## pippi

Iznenadio me prof. Šimunić svojim pismom.
Prvo, drago mi je što se javio, jer je time potvrdio moć virtualnih medija i jačinu cyber spacea. Bez obzira što dogovorili u četiri oka, ostaju ljudi na koje se to odnosi i ne može se više ignorirati njihov glas i njihova snaga   :Smile:  
Puno navoda u pismu nisu mi jasna, a navesti ću samo neke od njih.

*Nije mi jasno* što se cijenjeni profesor, prvi čovjek humane reprodukcije u Hrvatskoj ima javljati temeljem pisanih zapisa na forumima, vaditi za svoje postupke, tumačiti i objašnjavati svoje zasluge? Čudno mi je što spominje uloženi trud i slobodno vrijeme, jer koji liječnik tako ne radi i je li to uopće sporno u ovom zanimanju? Ako smatra potrebnim to navoditi i podsjećati, znači da je davno odabrao krivu profesiju.
Tužno je što je njegovim ponašanjem bačen kamen smutnje na cijelu struku i sigurno veliki dio liječnika koji ne bi stao iza njegove argumentacije i navoda.

*Nije mi jasno* spominjanje razloga neke bolesti, čak i da postoji direktno uzročno-posljedična veza. Zadatak liječnika je liječenje pacijenata, a ne prodike, pogotovo ako nemaju veze s realnosti. Tko je doživio da bilo koji pacijent ne dobije liječenje od bolesti za koju se čak i pouzdano zna da je njegovo ponašanje i način život dovelo do toga? Ovo su duboko intimna, emotivno teška područja i nikada ne bih očekivala od jednog liječnika takvo ponašanje i preispitivanje.

*Nije mi jasno* izvrtanje znanstvenih činjenica, navođenje brojaka i argumenata koje se postoje u standardnoj kliničkoj praksi. Čemu to? Čemu se obračunavati brojkama i prozivati ljude koji su manje-više amateri u tom području, ali ih je sila i nesreća natjerala na istraživanje i proučavanje literature čak i više od onih kojima je to posao? Zar ne bi bilo pacijentima jednostavnije da puni povjerenja odlaze kod svog liječnika, znajući da svaki argument koji izgovori je sigurno točan i pri tome koristi najbolje metode i mogućnosti liječenja. To sigurno imaju svi pacijenti, osim pacijenata koji se liječe od neplodnosti.

*Nije mi jasno* postavljeno pitanje ginjenja na barikadama nečega. Ta vremena su davno prošla, i nitko to ne traži. Tražimo samo inzistiranje na stručnom mišljenju, stručne argumente i primjenu najbolje kliničke prakse, a ne odustajanje, prilagođavanje i mijenjanje mišljenja.

*Nije mi jasno* zašto se nakon 20 godina zapostavljanja i zaostajanja u struci, tek sada to spominje? Zašto je zadnjih godina mirno sjedio i dozvolio zaostajanje u struci? Odgovor je vjerojatno isti kao i kod gospođe predsjednice Vlade: „Nije se moglo bolje!”
Moram spomenuti učenike zagrebačke škole, koji u svakoj prilici, bilo javno, ili u komunikaciji s pacijentima spominju svoje mentore kojima su zahvalni na prenesenom znanju. Da, to je bilo prije 20 godina. Možda je sada vrijeme da učitelji uče od svojih učenika.

*Nije mi jasno* zašto misli da se skrivamo iza nickova i anonimnosti. Ovo su pravila cyber spacea, i nije potrebno navoditi imena, ali svako pismo koje je poslano smo potpisali imenom, i stojimo iza svake napisane riječi i mišljenja.

Postoji još nešto što *mi nije jasno*. Nije mi jasno želim li, nakon puno truda, volje i svih godina borbe za željenim djetetom, roditi dijete u ovoj državi, nisam sigurna želim li živjeti u zemlji s ovakvim stavovima i zakonima.

Ima još toliko toga što mi nije jasno, ali ionako sam oduljila, pa nema smisla dalje navoditi.

*Ali jasno mi je*, da se što se dogodilo u zadnjih par tjedana. 
Dogodilo se da ste izgubili povjerenje pacijenata, vjeru u nastojanja da ćete napraviti najviše za našu dobrobit i liječenje. I zato moramo otići izvan Hrvatske na liječenje, moramo otići tamo gdje razumiju naš problem, gdje znamo da ćemo dobiti podršku i najbolju moguću skrb, bez puno preispitivanja, osuda i lažnih brojki.
Zar postoji nešto gore što se liječniku može dogoditi od činjenice da su pacijenti izgubili povjerenje i vjeru u to što radi?

----------


## gričanka

*Pippi ,* *neka ti bude jasno* da si napisala odličnu kritiku!   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> *Pippi ,* *neka ti bude jasno* da si napisala odličnu kritiku!


Potpisujem!
*pippi *  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pippi, pošalji mu to.  :Naklon:

----------


## mare41

savršeno precizno argumentirano, svaka čast!

----------


## Nene2

:Love:   Nadam se da nas još prati...

----------


## bublica3

prati, i ne samo on.

Cure čudo se napravilo! Pismo od Prof. Š. je poticaj da idemo dalje i ne posustanemo kad je naj teže!

----------


## tinaka

Ja bih samo molila ako će doći do akademske rasprave da to malo bolje se negdje naglasi, jer to nikako ne bi htjela propustiti. Nadam se da će dr.Šimunić to organizirati čim prije.

----------


## lilium

> Ja bih samo molila ako će doći do akademske rasprave da to malo bolje se negdje naglasi, jer to nikako ne bi htjela propustiti. Nadam se da će dr.Šimunić to organizirati čim prije.


x

pippi, cure - odlicno ste sve napisale  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art...0,2,,178235.jl
Ovaj link može biti i ovdje, pošto je riječ o nečijem stavu, a vezano uz temu, a nije *anonimno*
P.S. Neobična je podudarnost navoda i brojčanih podataka u intervjuu s onima iz pisma dr Š, zar nije?

----------


## seni

naravno da nije anonimno, kada ims PR masineriju "na visokom nivou"  gospode runjic vukovic.

ali je besramno, degutantno i ispod svakog nivoa.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ako dr. Šimunić ili njegova supruga, koja je očito stručnjak iz više područja (od prava preko biologije do medicine) možda i dalje čitaju ovaj anonimni forum (pitam se kakvi to drugačiji postoje), samo kratko - sad ste mi još puno, puno više odbojni.

----------


## seni

"Svjetske se udruge pitaju što će sa zamrznutim zamecima.

Naši se čuvaju trajno. Žena može doći, uzeti ih i ponovno ići na oplodnju jer se ne smiju uništiti, a zabranjen je i eksperiment. U Australiji je dvojba što činiti s njima nakon pet godina. Uništiti, pokloniti… *Meni se to čini strašnim*."

i to se gospodi simunic cini strasno???
jako se je sirota zabrinula. 

no evo rjesenja. prekrasni "vrli novi zakon" by darko.

postovani gospodine simunicu, ne treba te se skrivati iza svoje supruge.
svi vasi potezi su naravno legalni i u okvirima zakona.

ali za zasluziti postovanje, covjek treba ipak uciniti nesto vise.

----------


## ksena28

meni je taj intervju čisti plaćeni oglas i to poprilično loše odrađen... 

baš me zanima koliko ih je to koštalo?

----------


## Mima

Ovaj intervju je stvarno dno dna   :Mad:

----------


## Gabi

> Ako dr. Šimunić ili njegova supruga, koja je očito stručnjak iz više područja (od prava preko biologije do medicine) možda i dalje čitaju ovaj anonimni forum (pitam se kakvi to drugačiji postoje), samo kratko - *sad ste mi još puno, puno više odbojni.*


X
...nije mi jasna svrha ovog intervjua  :? 
Koliko je samo neistinitih podataka izneseno u ovom članku, prestrašno. Ako bračni par Šimunić ovo čita, preporučila bih im da pogledaju emisiju Paralele, pa će saznati šta je dozvoljeno u kojoj od europskih zemalja:
http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=187

----------


## Nene2

> "Svjetske se udruge pitaju što će sa zamrznutim zamecima.
> Naši se čuvaju trajno. Žena može doći, uzeti ih i ponovno ići na oplodnju jer se ne smiju uništiti, a zabranjen je i eksperiment. U Australiji je dvojba što činiti s njima nakon pet godina. Uništiti, pokloniti… *Meni se to čini strašnim*."


Je li nam to gđa Šimunić želi poručiti da se u njihovoj privatnoj klinici nikada nisu zamrzavali embriji, pošto je to tako strašno...?! :?

----------


## bublica3

ŽENE ne treba trošiti riječi i energiju na taj loše odrađeni intervju. 
Gđi Aniti je bilo bolje da priča o frizurama nego o reproduktivnoj medicini! O tome bolje da govori struka. 



_SNOVI NEMAJU ROKOVE_


*KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE NE KAŽE HRVATSKA*

----------


## Rimljanka

Što de tiče ovog intervjua: Jad i žalost, neću niti trošiti riječi na ovaj degutantni kontraproduktivni oglas, ali mi je drago što se iz toga vidi koliko su ih pogodile kritike.
Ne može se jedan doktor prodati i onda misliti kako neće izgubiti povjerenje pacijenata ( u najmanju ruku).

A u pismu dr. Šimunića mi je najjadnije ono spuštanje u stilu: kritike gordih nesretnih žena koje nisu ostvarile majčinstvo.
Meni nije jasno kako sebi jedan uvaženi stručnjak može dozvoliti da padne na taj nivo (može s Milinovićem pod ruku).
E pa gdine Šimuniću, samo bih vam htjela pojasniti da se ja i suprug ne smatramo nesretnim parom zbog problema neplodnosti (suprugova dijag. oligoasthenozoospermia). Nećemo umrijeti ako ne dobijemo dijete, ali smatram da se imamo pravo boriti za stvari koje su nam važne. I mene i još mnogo žena nećete ušutkati na ovako jadan način.
Mene hrvatske klinike više ionako neće vidjeti (hvala Bogu ja i suprug to možemo sebi priuštiti)

Vidim da ste se i vi usprkos vašoj plodnosti uspjeli razvesti.

A nesretnima smatram ljude koji su prodali svoj obraz.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ovaj intervju je stvarno dno dna


*X*

----------


## mmaslacak

Eto imamo još jednu D.Lambašu, oprostite i brišite me ako želite.
Gospođa izgleda jako mlado  8)

----------


## pino

Ja cu upast opet na temu o Simunicevom pismu, u kojem je pitao da li je trebalo izginut na barikadama - evo linkam na temu gdje je preveden clanak iz die Zeit-a 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82090
u kojem je opisano sto je napravio jedan njemacki doktor - paru koji mu je dosao za napraviti PGD, oplodio je i kultivirao protiv zakona 8 jajnih stanica/predembrija umjesto 3, a nakon toga se je isao sam prijaviti sudu, iako je zakonska kazna za takvu stvar tri godine zatvora. To je bilo 2006. Predmet je upravo stigao do vrhovnog suda i presuda se ocekuje ove godine. I to ce vjerojatno srusiti njemacki zakon (odnosno po ovom clanku vec je srusilo jer se pojavila nova interpretacija zakona 2008.). 




> Počelo je poput normalnog posjeta liječniku. Da će njihov slučaj postati političkim i doći na Vrhovni sud, bračni par Rudnik (ima izmijenjeno, zobg zaštite pacijenata) nije mogao ni sanjati, dok su sjedili u ambulanti berlinskog MPO liječnika. Pri tome su Rudnikovi htjeli samo dobiti drugo dijete. Već imaju kćer s teškim invaliditetom i znali su da bi ih još jedno bolesno dijete previše iscrpilo. Dijagnoza «kromosomska translokacija». Kod ove nasljedne bolesti prenositelju ove bolesti dva su kromosoma zamijenjena. Ljudi s tim mogu kvalitetno živjeti, ali rijetko mogu dobiti zdravo dijete. Stoga Rudnikovi nisu htjeli još jednom riskirati, već su kod liječnika potražili pomoć. 
> 
> Berlinski MPO liječnik nije učinio ono što njegovi kolege u takvim slučajevima čine: parove poput Rudnikovih pošalju kući ili im krišom daju adresu u Španjolskoj ili Belgiji. Naime, za razliku od većine država, Njemačkoj je zabranjen izbor embrija. Tko načini izbor na osnovi genetskih testova, prijeti mu kazna od 3 godine zatvora. 
> 
> Njihov se liječnik toga nije prepao, niti u njihovom slučaju, niti u slučaju još dva para sa sličnom dijagnozom. Oplodio je ukupno osam stanica, provjerio uz pomoć predimplantacijske dijagnostike (PID) i nije načinio transfer niti jednog embrija u maternicu, budući da su svi embriji imali pogrešku. Liječnik ih je pustio da odumru i bacio ih. 
> 
> Premda je to u Njemačkoj zabranjeno, liječnik je vjerovao da nije učinio ništa loše. Zašto bi parovi bili prisiljeni na transfer bolesnih embrija koje će pustiti da se razviju u maternici nekoliko mjeseci, a onda otići na abortus. Upravo to je u Njemačkoj praksa. Niti pogođeni parovi, niti njihovi liječnici ne razumiju to. *Ovaj je liječnik to htio raščistiti, te je otišao korak dalje i sam se prijavio 2006. Nakon višegodišnjeg kompliciranog traženja pravde - državno odvjetništvo prvo nije htjelo uzeti slučaj - berlinski je Republički sud (Landesgericht) preuzeo slučaj i oslobodio ga krivice.* 
> 
> Presuda, protiv koje je berlinsko državno odvjetništvo u međuvremenu uložilo žalbu, je jedna pravna senzacija. Pokazala je da je, daleko od javnosti, u reprodukcijskoj medicini pravo rasulo. Još nema službene statistike, ali po istraživanju Die Zeit-a jasno je da se i u Njemačkoj godinama radi izbor embrija prema kvaliteti. U mnogim MPO centrima ostane višak embrija koji se zamrzne i u mnogim slučajevima uništava.


Ne kazem da je Simunic trebao napraviti isto; ali mislim da je svima jasno da - ako se zakon odrzi s njegovim najgorim odredbama - da je tu Simuniceva, odnosno "strucna", podrska zakonu bila presudna.

----------


## pino

Treba svakako naglasiti u vezi s prijasnjim postom - da se pgd koristi SAMO kod izbjegavanja smrtonosnih bolesti (kromosomskih translokacija, Tay-Sachs, cisticna fibroza itd), a da je u *svim* evropskim zakonima *zabranjeno* (ili cak tehnicki nemoguce) birati po bilo kojim drugim osobinama djeteta osim onih koji su opasni po zivot. 

Meni osobno je ovaj primjer - kad se koristi IVF i predimplantacijska dijagnoza da se parove s genetskom greskom postedi uzastopnih pobacaja (kao npr. kod velikih kromosomskih translokacija) - meni osobno najplemenitija primjena ove tehnike. To su ljudi koji prodju kroz stvarno jos puno puno tezi put od vecine nas. Meni bi i jedan spontani bio kraj svijeta, a kamoli znati da je svaka moja trudnoca vjerojatno u startu osudjena na propast. Ili npr. kod Tay-Sachs bolesti kad dijete pomalo gubi zivcane podrazaje i osjetila, vid, sluh, glas, kasnije i pokret, i najkasnije do 3. godine zivota umre potpuno nepokretno... ne znam koga mi je vise zao - da li djeteta ili roditelja koji to moraju gledati. 

Ne samo da je tesko kroz to prolaziti, nego je tesko to i promatracima gledati, a znati da to mozes sprijeciti - sigurno je i to bio jedan razlog zasto je ovaj doktor bio spreman riskirati cak i zatvorsku kaznu da dokaze da je jedan takav zakon kao u Njemackoj (i u Hrvatskoj) prije svega nehuman.

----------


## Joss

Malo kasnim, trebalo mi je vremena da sredim utiske ali evo mog malog osvrta na pismo koje nam je upućeno.

Poštovani prof.dr.sc.  Šimunić,

Žao mi je ako Vas je tekst „Jesu li hrvatski liječnici“ osobno pogodio, iako za to ne vidim razloga ali mi je drago da ste izdvojili  vrijeme da nam uputite tako opširno pismo.
Nitko od nas niti trenutka nije dvojio o vašoj stručnosti, edukaciji, iskustvu koje ste gradili godinama, educirajući se u inozemstvu, posvećenosti znanosti kako ste opisali u Vašem pismu, pa ne vidim svrhu pismo započeti kratkim podsjetnikom na vaš prilično osebujan životopis  osim da nas podsjetite tko je tko, vi ste autoritet, mi smo bile u pelenama kada ste Vi   učili Veljka i druge MPO-u.
Ja se eto  ipak (unatoč vašem obećanju) odlučujem otići kod prof. Vlaisavljevića na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, jer vjerujem da ću tamo dobiti najbolje liječenje i najveću šansu za uspjeh u ovoj sve nepoštenijoj borbi.
Osvrnut ću se na teze iznesene u Vašem pismu.
*Poziv na argumentiranu raspravu*, pozdravljam, iako mislim da je za njega kasno, kada je već o svemu odlučeno, bez nas, kako kažete  i bez Vas, pa čemu rasprava dvije doduše zainteresirane skupine koje nitko ništa ne pita.
Ali suština cijele diskusije sa strukom nema nikakve veze.
Ima veze jedino sa  našim pravom na najbolju liječničku skrb, a Vašom dužnosti da baš zbog svoga imena, stručnosti,iskustva i ugleda na sav glas vičete protiv ključnih ograničenja zakona o Medicinskoj oplodnji (još uvijek mi nije jasno kakva je to oplodnja?) koji nam to pravo ograničava.
*„struka tada, kao i sada neprestano ponavlja da dobro zna što je danas najviši standard IVF liječenja“*  
Pojedini predstavnici struke usudili su se javno istupiti i kritizirati zakon ali su vrlo brzo utihnuli……neki su dobili otkaz, neki su se izvukli samo s packama.
Dok ste na press konferenciji dana  26.08.2009.g. s lijeva Ministru davali potporu zakonu niste niti jednom ponovili što je najviši standard IVF liječenja, štoviše u povijest je ušla sintagma „blagi hendikep“.
A bilo je prilika za ponoviti  koji su to najviši standardi IVF liječenja.
Brojne televizijske i radijske emisije,
 11.srpnja 2009.g. na Trgu bana Jelačića.
(sjećate se, neki su ljudi puhali balončiće od sapunice…)
Na trgu Francuske republike 17.srpnja 2009.g.?
Znate, došli  su neki liječnici.
Oprostite na digresiji ali kada se toga sjetim moram im još jedno ponoviti, tisuću puta hvala…
„* struka nije bila u poziciji mijenjati sve odrednice Zakona nakon što je Zakon donesen, struka dobiva izgubljeni značaj i dignitet (koje sad ponovno svi ruše)“*  
Za donošenje zakona nitko ne krivi struku, mi pacijenti više no itko pomno smo pratili glasovanje u Saboru pa dobro znamo na koji način je isposlovana, ( po meni nedovoljna ali o tome će Ustavni sud) potrebna većina.
U rujnu, osobito nakon kongresa na Brijunima, brojni napisi u novinama „ struka podržala zakon“.
Za čitatelje jasna poruka – zakon je u potpunosti korektan. 
Demanti? Niti jedan. 
Istovremeno: „Na simpoziju sam dao riječ kolegi Veljku Vlaisavljeviću kako više nijedna Hrvatica neće dolaziti u njegovu kliniku u Mariboru - dodao je Velimir Šimunić.“
Jeste li to bili tako slobodni izjašnjavati se o nečemu što je strogo osobni izbor svakog pacijenta, mireći se s ograničenjima koje nam je novi zakon nametnuo?
S kojim pravom dajete u naše ime obećanje da se  nećemo ići liječiti u zemlje gdje možemo dobiti najbolje liječenje?
Znate li nešto što mi ne znamo?
Da očekujemo posebne kontrole na granici gdje će se povjeravati da se ne vraćamo iz Maribora, Praga, Beča sa transferiranim  blastocistama , jer toga u RH neće biti kako vidimo (ako se sjećam odluka da se ide na blastice potrebno je  više od 3 stanice..) 
„*struka inducira niz promjena u Zakonu i  aktima“*
Podzakonski akti ne mogu mijenjati odredbe zakona i donose se radi razrade njegove primjene.
*Prihvatili smo Zakon jer je dosta bezakonja u tom području, jer želimo red, kontrolu, licenciranje, ISO certifikate, kompetentne stručnjake. Sve ono što odavno postoji u Europi, i što je i za Vaše dobro. Neprihvaćanje Zakona naziva se anarhija.*
U demokratskom društvu zakone donosi parlament, nisu to 10 Božjih zapovjedi, pa da o njima ne može biti polemike.
A Vi nam upravo to poručujete – zakon je stupio na snagu, sad što je tu je, nema nam druge nego prihvatiti ga budimo sretni jer sad imamo zakon.
A da je donesen zakon koji zabranjuje mpo?
Koji zahtijeva kao minimum uvjeta za rad 3 embriologa? 
Neprihvaćanje zakona ne naziva se anarhija,
Nepoštivanje pozitivnog propisa ( konkretno Zakon o MO) je delikt koji povlači prekršajnu/kaznenu odgovornost.( Notorno je da takvo što od liječnika nismo ni očekivali).
Neprihvatljivost zakona ili stav da određeni zakon nije dobar je stav koji je svatko slobodan izraziti jer su sloboda misli, i govora Ustavom zajamčena prava.
Takav stav poziv je na demokratsku raspravu. 
*ali ničija želja za uspjehom ne opravdava pretjerivanja u protokolima i komplikacije koje stvaraju rizik za život. To su hiperstimulacije jajnika i višeplodne trudnoće.* 
Doista mi nije jasno što ste ovim htjeli reći.
Što se tiče jačine stimulacije, nju određuju naši liječnici,vjerujem na temelju stručnog znanja, i ne vjerujem da nam propisuju terapije koje mogu ugroziti naše zdravlje, ne uzimajući u obzir moguće rizike.
Nije mi jasno kako se to pretjeruje u protokolima?
Vama je poznato da to neki liječnici svjesno čine?
Meni se, kao laiku, čini da mi novi Zakon donosi puno veći rizik od višeplodne trudnoće.
Kako želim iskoristiti mogućnost oplodnje čak 3 jajne stanice, kako bi imala bar male šanse za uspjeh, morat ću pristati na transfer 3 embrija.
Uzmimo da se odlučim i na 2? Opet rizik.
Jedan – čemu prolaziti stimulaciju?
Čemu 6 besplatnih postupaka?
Ili ćemo uskoro doznati da se u tih 6 broje i prirodni?
 Bliži nam se ponovno glasovanje o Zakonu, još uvijek nije kasno da se obratite saborskim zastupnicima iznoseći odlučne činjenice.
Samo nekoliko njih koje ste u Vašem pismu objavljenom na Rodinom forumu naveli bile bi dovoljne:
 1. struka nije sudjelovala u stvaranju Zakona 
2.  Zakon je donesen na temelju svjetonazora, etici i poimanju početka života zakonodavca 
3. brojne oplođene jajne stanice, smrzavanje zametaka, ET blastocista daje najbolje rezultate 
Poštovani profesore,
Iako ste nas nazvali isfrustriranim osobama koje zbog neispunjenog majčinstva prelaze sve granice, ni najmanje se ne smatramo niti osjećamo  takvima.
Težak je to put ali koračajući njime promijenili smo se ali ne na gore, kao supružnici međusobno smo se još više zbližili, stekli svoje posebne mpo prijatelje, upoznali hvale vrijedne liječnike,sestre, upustili se u proučavanje uskog segmenta medicine, postali osjetljivi na tuđe osjećaje.
Kada stavimo na stranu Vaše mišljenje o nama, Vi kao naš motiv prepoznajete želju za djetetom, ali mi se isto tako ne možemo ne upitati  koji  to motiv  pokreće tako snažnu želju da nam se to oteža, zabrani od strane onih koji to čine?
Uopće nas ne zabrinjava što Vaša klinika ispunjava zakonske uvjete za rad, nas brine što je zakon skrojen tako da će za većinu drugih klinika u kojima se liječimo to biti gotovo neizvodivo.
I nismo mi niti protiv zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, niti protiv oplodnje samo tri jajne stanice ali onda i samo onda kada to budu smjernice ESHRE-a i kada znanstvene studije pokažu da je uspjeh takvih metoda jednak onima koje su sada, još uvijek standard IVF-a.
Jedini razlog zbog kojeg sam se odlučila odgovoriti Vam na Vaše pismo je taj jer sam uvjerena da ste imali snage i načina, svojim imenom, autoritetom i stručnošću  braniti me (nas) a niste.
Ako se varam, ovim Vam se putem ispričavam.

----------


## drndalica

Toplo se nadam da dr. Š ovo čita.
Joss, moj veliki 
 :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## vikki

*Joss*  :Heart:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Zanimljivo da o braku, promiskuitetu, neodgovornom ponašanju i sl. piše (i usput osuđuje) razvedeni čovjek. On ne očekuje osudu u svojoj nesavršenosti? Koliko primjećujem, većina vas (osuđenih) je u dugim i stabilnim vezama. 
Uz to, vođenje djece na prvi sastanak s mogućom novom djevojkom, koje je gospođu Š. tako oduševilo je u najmanju ruku neodgovorno, puno više nego romantično.

Gledam opet ovo pismo, pa onaj jadni intervju... i iz dana u dan sve mi teže vjerovati koliko nisko ljudi mogu pasti...   :Sad:  

I pitam se - zašto?

----------


## vikki

> I pitam se - zašto?


Moć i novac, malo tko poklekne pred tim.

----------


## tonili

*Joss*  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I pitam se - zašto?
> 
> 
> Moć i novac, malo tko poklekne pred tim.


X 
Postove bismo trebali započinjati s "Dobar dan gospodine i gospođo Šimunić".

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> I pitam se - zašto?
> 
> 
> Moć i novac, malo tko poklekne pred tim.


Zato mi i nije jasno... Dr. Š. uživa ugled u svojoj struci, vjerujem da je do sada lijepo i zaradio... nema smisla. Takav potez na kraju jedne uspješne karijere je zaista besmislen.

I opet čitam onaj njihov oglas iz JL (sad mi je to WC literatura)... kaže godpođa Š. da su oboje imali partnere kad su se upoznali. Meni stvarno nije jasna definicija promiskuiteta. 
Moj muž i ja smo zajedno 10 godina, od toga 6 u braku, nismo imali partnere kad smo se upoznali, vjenčali smo se isključivo i samo iz ljubavi, u istoj godini kad sam diplomirala i zaposlila se, vjerni smo jedno drugom i volimo se kao i prvog dana. Imali smo sreću u nesreći da uz moju endometriozu i njegovu asthenozoospermiu čekamo drugu prirodno začetu bebicu. Da smo kojim slučajem još uvijek redovni posjetitelji hrvatskih bolnica bili bi osuđeni kao promiskuitetni?  :? 
Otkud jednom liječniku pravo tako omalovažavati svoje (potencijalne) pacijente? I onda poslije njegova žena priča sve ovo što je ispričala... pa tko je tu lud? Ne, nije mi jasno. Samo mi je užasno, užasno žalosno.

----------


## bublica3

Bila sam na IVF u Prof.Šimunića, a sada sam kod Prof. Vlaisavljevića zato što želim najbolje lječenje. 

Prof.Šimunić me neće moći uvjerit da je bolja metoda zamrzavanje j.stanica...   i da dubi na glavi.
Pa zar oni misle da smo budale, da ne znamo čitat ni pisat! Misle da govorimo i razumijemo samo dialekt iz Gospića?!

_ZA NEVJEROVAT_

----------


## Ivica100

> Toplo se nadam da dr. Š ovo čita.
> Joss, moj veliki


Sada mi nije jasno dali je informatički nepismen,previše prepun svoga ja ili tko če meni što mentaliteta. 8) 
Jer da ima barem malo soli i dostojanstva u njemu javio bi se   :Mad:  

Ili je čovjek jednostavo kukavica pa ima strah 
 :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## tonili

Mene upravo šokira činjenica da dr.Šimunić,  čiju stručnost na ovom forumu, mislim, nitko nikada nije doveo u pitanje, svoje nekadašnje, sadašnje i buduće pacijente ponižava uopće spominjanjem promiskuiteta i karijerizma.
Na svim našim dijagnozama je, bez sumnje, već dobro zaradio i stekao toliko spominjanu reputaciju.
Ja zaista vjerujem da je svoj poziv odabrao srcem, da je uistinu želio pomagati nama kojima pomoć treba i da je upravo tim žarom uspio doći do svog pijedestala.
Što se i kako dogodi, da čovjek zapravo izda sebe, neznam, ali smatram da je to nešto najgore što se pojedincu može dogoditi.
Tada kreće obrana, napad na druge, blaćenja, ponižavanja...sve, samo da se ti osjećaš lakše, bolje, čišće. Može li novac sprati gorčinu - neznam.
Bojim se samo da kraj gorčini nije blizu i da nas, potrebite pomoći, čeka još poniženja...
Dragi moji neplodni parovi ne zaboravite da je naš obraz čist i ne dopustite da vas žaloste gorke riječi veličine koja očito pada s pijedestala savjesti i dobrote.

----------


## Dodo

Ovo sa promiskuitetom, čista glupost. Meni je MM drugi muškarac u životu, bijah dobra i poslušna curica i eto svejedno dobih nož u leđa   :Smile:  

Moja bliska prijateljica promjenila partera i partnera, dugogodišnje bolovala od klamidije, koju na kraju nije niti izliječila prije trudnoće, ima dvoje djece, oboje uspjeli iz 3.pokušaja.

No, zanimljivo je to što su meni 2 ginekologa nakon postkoitalnog testa (koji je pokazao da nema živih spermija u mojoj cervikalnoj sluzi 2 sata nakon odnosa) u šali rekli da je dokazano kako osobe koje često mijenjaju partnere gotovo da nemaju ta antispermalna antitijela.
Ne moram vam pričati na kakve ideje me to skoro navelo.
MM i dan danas, kad me vidi potištenu govori "ako ti želiš slobodno lezi s nekim drugim, nije mi važno da sam ja otac samo da dočekamo naše dijete".

Dr.Š. je meni nakon 5 godina neplodnosti rekao da je rano da se ide na IVF jer se kod nas radi o idiopatskoj neplodnosti i šansa za prirodnu trudnću uvijek postoji.
Rekao je da je bolje pokušavati sa inseminacijama jer nisu toliko štetne. Dalje, po njemu je uspjeh inseminacija kod nas oko 5-10% i nakon nekih 10-15 inseminacija će doći do trudnoće.

Računica je tu, što je bolje za kliniku?

15 X 2500kn (koliko košta inseminacija) = 37500kn
3 x 8000 (koliko košta IVF) = 24000kn

----------


## vikki

> Moć i novac, malo tko poklekne pred tim.


Htjedoh reći malo tko ne poklekne   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tonili

vikki  :Love:  
Mislim da svi mislimo isto

----------


## Despereaux

Dragi sudionici i sudionice ovih MPO forumskih rasprava,
unaprijed se ispričavam što ću ponoviti neke od stavova koje ste već naveli, uistinu je već skoro sve rečeno: *tikica_69, Pinky, pino, gričanka, Nene2, Bebel, aenea, Joss i dr...* napravili ste odlične primjedbe. 
Nadam se da ću drugi puta moći malo brže odreagirati.

Prvenstveno,
Niti na kraj pameti mi nije otkrivati identitet na forumu, jer to od davatelja usluge ovoga foruma nije traženo.

Kao suprugu iz hrvatskog bračnog para koji se od neplodnosti liječi u jednoj Klinici u Zagrebu, moja privatnost je neophodna.
S druge strane, prof Šimunić je kao predsjednik HDHR te kao glavni pregovarač s MZSS RH na polju donošenja ovoga zakona JAVNA osoba, što je razvidno iz njegovih učestalih pojavljivanja u medijima.
Dakle kao javnoj osobi, prof Šimuniću je nadam se jasno da će svaki njegov potez biti pod povećalom javnosti, a osobiti ako takav potez može imati negativan utjecaj na neku skupinu ljudi, u slučaju zakona o MO na hrvatske parove koji se od neplodnosti liječe u Hrvatskoj.

Kao što je i za očekivati,
Ponovno u ovom jasnom i izravnom pismo, nikako uvredljivom niti neciviliziranom iznosim svoje osobne stavove na ovu temu. Iz svih ovih rasprava vidim da s mnogima od vas dijelim slične stavove.

*1)* Kao prvo Prof Šimunić nas obasipa svojim medicinskim dostignućima i hvalospjevom njegovoj požrtvovnosti, a da istovremeno ne odgovara na nekoliko čisto stručnih pitanja: 
a) *medicinska objava* o uspješnosti oplodnje nakon odmrzavanja zamrznutih jajnih stanica iz indeksiranog časopisa koja bi po svim parametrima ( bolesnici, metode) bila primjenjiva na situaciju liječenja neplodnosti u hrvatskim uvjetima;
b) *nesukladnost stavova HDHR sa smjernicama ESHRE*: na osnovu koje medicinske spoznaje se opravdava odstupanje od općeprihvaćenih standarda liječenja, i što je učinjeno da se cijeli svijet informira o tim novim, medicinskim dostignućima koje propagira prof Šimunić;
c) razlog odustajanja od riječi *potpomognuta u MPO*;

*2)* Kao drugo Prof Šimunić *neke od osnovnih djelatnosti HDHR i svoje kao predsjednika istog društva*, pokušava prebaciti na nas bolesnike: edukacija, tribine i sl.
Iako do sada kao bolesnik laik nisam nazočovao niti jednoj javnozdravstvenoj tribini a niti stručnoj edukaciji, zasigurno ih je bilo nebrojeno u vremenu mandata Prof Šimunić kao predsjednika HDHR.
Pitam se što bi trebao biti cilj takvih edukacija...nadam se prevencija bolesti koje uzrokuju neplodnost i iskorjenjivanje neplodnosti???
Veselim se tribini koju će Prof Šimunić organizirati, a usudim se predložiti temu: Kako prevenirati rak jajnika, policistične jajnike, endometriozu i kako ubrzati i uspješno završiti liječenje te ostvariti trudnoću do 30. g života???

*3)* Prof Šimunić očito zna kako se treba organizirati posao u ustanovi koja se želi baviti MPO-om. Iako sam osobno  siguran da je kao predsjednik HDHR učinio sve da se poveća mreža ustanova, da se napravi standardizacija liječenja, da se educiraju svi članovi HDHR, da se podjednakim intenzitetom ekipiraju svi timovi koji se MPO-om u HR bave, bilo bi lijepo navesti *pomake kao rezultat tih silnih napora za standardizacijom kvalitete u hrvatskim MPO ustanovama koji su učinjeni u vrijeme mandata prof Šimunića*

*4)* Iako meni kao pacijentu laiku nije poznato, siguran sam da je  Prof Šimunić već na početku svoga mandata Predsjednika HDHR potaknuo *izradu i donošenje smjernica dobre kliničke prakse* koje su utemeljene na medicinskim spoznajama, a ne na bilo kakvim drugim utjecajima. Kako je izrada smjernica dobre kliničke prakse jedna od osnovnih obveza jednog stručno-medicinskog društva, siguran sam da ih HDHR već duže vrijeme ima, pa iako sam siguran da su te smjernice odavno objavljene u nekom od stručnih časopisa,  molim Prof Šimunića da ih  objavi i široj javnosti. 
Napominjem da je postojanje smjernica i postupnika neophodno i za struku ( jer ju štiti od bilo kakvih političkih i inih utjecaja) i za bolesnike ( jer mogu biti sigurni kakvim se postupcima i prema kojim standardima liječe) 

*5)* Zašto Prof Šimunić inzistira na apsolutnoj podršci cjelokupnom zakonu, zar isto ne bi postigao s *relativnom podrškom zakonu*, uz potrebu diskusije dvije točke: oplodnja samo 3 stanice i zamrzavanje zametaka?? Na taj bi se način zaštitio dignitet struke ali istovremeno i pozdravilo donošenje zakona.

*6)* Oplodnja samo 3 stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka nije Poštovani Prof Šimuniću samo jedna stavka zakona, to su dvije najbitnije stavke koje čine osnovu svakoga IVF liječenja.

*7)* Prihvaćam da je moguće da su politički i ini pritisci na struku bili preveliki, te da je zakon jednostavno morao biti donešen, ali zašto se niste borili za prijelazni period koji bi trajao dok:
*a) se sve institucije u HR ne ekipiraju i opreme sukladno odredbama zakona
b) dok smjernice ESHRE ne prihvate oplodnju iz zamrznute jajne stanice kao ''zlatni standard'' MPO.*
Na taj bi se način svim građanima RH osigurali isti standardi liječenja, a svim stručnjacima isti uvjeti rada...ne bi li to trebao biti zajednički cilj svih nas: i liječnika i bolesnika. Na taj način bismo riješili to što nekoga navodno boli što jedino Poliklinika IVF udovoljava propisanim uvjetima.

*8.*  Nedopustivo prof Šimuniću da Vi kao jedan od najistaknutijih hrvatskih stručnjaka  kao *primarnim raspravljate o pravno-administrativnim odredbama novoga zakona*, *dok se istovremeno zanemaruju ključni, gorući medicinski aspekti.* 
Također je nepotreban i  pomalo uvredljiv PR koji provode neki pravnici koji, igrom slučaja ne mogu biti nepristrani u cijeloj ovoj priči, a koji si daju za pravo propagirati medicinske aspekte novoga zakona. Nama hrvatskim pacijentima je JEDINO mjerodavno objektivno mišljenje nekog međunarodno priznatog medicinskog autoriteta.

*9)* Uistinu nije potrebno ginuti na barikadama, ali također nama bolesnicima ne treba suborac koji će barikadu napustiti u odlučujućem trenutku bitke, opravdavajući se višim ciljevima i općim dobrom nekih budućih generacija bolesnika.

*Još jednom pozivam Prof Šimunića i ostale članove HDRM da opovrgnu podršku ovim dvjema točkama novoga zakona o MO (oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka), te da traže prijelazni period :
a) dok se sve institucije u HR ne ekipiraju i opreme sukladno odredbama zakona
b) dok smjernice ESHRE ne prihvate oplodnju iz zamrznute jajne stanice kao ''zlatni standard'' u MPO*

Sa poštovanjem svima vama koji se borite s istim problemom kao i moja supruga i ja.
Jako sam sretan da smo ipak svi zajedno te da nas ovakve smetnje neće pokolebati.
*Aenea* hvala Ti na stihovima, oni uistinu oslikavaju svu surovost, ali i prolaznost situacije u kojoj se nalazimo.

Ne zaboravite da je Despereaux uspio pobijediti i vratiti svoju obitelj, 
A svi mi idemo tragom toga plemenitoga cilja: *vratiti obitelj koju nam ovaj zakon pokušava uzeti.*Siguran sam da će hrvatski liječnici kao i do sada stati uz bok nama u ovom našem nastojanju.

Despereaux,
Zagreb,
8.10.2009.

----------


## Nene2

Još jedno odlično pismo! Bravo D. i nadam se da ćeš imati više vremena i ostati s nama   :Love:  

Šteta što je dr Šimunić stao sa dopisivanjem, a mi se baš veselili  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

sad će se on javit, d. ga uvijek pogodi u sridu

----------


## pak

> Još jedno odlično pismo! Bravo D. i nadam se da ćeš imati više vremena i ostati s nama   
> 
> Šteta što je dr Šimunić stao sa dopisivanjem, a mi se baš veselili


potipujem *Nene2* mi smo uvijek spremni za konstruktivne diskusije

----------


## bublica3

*Despereaux* dobro pišeš!   Nadam se da češ bit više s nama!!!   :Yes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> sad će se on javit, d. ga uvijek pogodi u sridu


  :Yes:  

Bravo Despereaux!!!

----------


## Gabi

*Despereaux*  :Naklon:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Zgodna replika na repliku   :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

Odličan osvrt Desperaux!  Drago mi je da si se javio!
Baš me zanima hoće li se dr Š (ili možda gđa Š  :? )ovoga puta osvrnuti na tvoja(naša) pitanja i počastiti nas odgovorima umjesto prozivke, lekcija o promiskuitetu i rađanju u mlađoj dobi ili će opet nastaviti s isticanjem svoje veličine, pregalaštva i stručnosti naspram nas "anonimusa"!
Još uvijek mi nije jasno što ga je u cijeloj ovoj zavrzlami oko zakona natjeralo da se očituje onakvim pismom i da se na taj način obračunava s nama, pacijenticama, s kojima je godinama u svakodnevnom kontaktu i poznaje našu senzibilnost i delikatnost MPO tematike. Znam da liječnički kodeks povjerljivosti i zaštite privatnosti ovdje (na forumu) za njega ne vrijede, ali ipak... :? 
 :Bye:

----------


## pino

Odlican post Desperaux! Argumentirano i u sridu. Keep it coming!  :Wink:

----------


## vikki

Bravo, *Despereaux*!   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Odlično pismo, najvažniji argumenti odlično istaknuti.

----------


## Lorien

Da dr. Šimunić, čiju stručnost nitko nije ni dovodio u pitanje, ima čistu savjest ne bi imao ni potrebe odgovarati na postove forumasa. Naravno da svaka kritika pogodi čovjeka i to je ljudski, ali ako je potpuno neosnovana onda se čovjek nema potrebu opravdavati. Bar je to moje mišljenje! 
Zato ljudi, samo naprijed s komentarima, očito ste pogodili u sridu!

----------


## Vali

Izvrsno!   :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Naravno da svaka kritika pogodi čovjeka i to je ljudski, ali ako je potpuno neosnovana onda se čovjek nema potrebu opravdavati.


Stvar je u tome da se ovaj čovjek, tj. liječnik nije samo opravdavao nego je još svojim pacijentima natuknuo da su sami krivi za svoju bolest. A to je stvarno dno dna. Valjda je u svom bogatom iskustvu i sam (bez radova drugih stručnjaka) mogao zaključiti da njegove paciojentice nisu ogorčene, zakinute i ne znam kako ih je još doživio... promiskuitetne babe, koje su odgađale rađanje i eto im sad. Ako to i jest njegovo iskreno mišljenje, bilo bi bolje zadržati ga za sebe, iz mnogo razloga.

Prestrašno!

Sad, naravno, neće imati dovoljno dostojanstva i obraza da odstupi s mjesta predsjednika Hrvatskog društva za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## pippi

*Joss, Despereaux*, bravo za komantare!
Argumentirano i jasno   :Heart:  !

----------


## pippi

Nažalost, bila sam angažirana preko glave svojim poslom i obavezama i nisam imala vremena osvrnuti se na tekst gospođe Šimunić od prošlog petka.

Zahvaljujem gospođi Milani Vuković Runjić koja je omogućila paru Šimunić besplatnu promociju privatne klinike.

Inače, zanimljivo mi je pročitati tekstove gospođe Vuković Runjić i moram primijetiti da se ovaj tekst bitno razlikuje od svih dosadašnjih. Tema o kojoj gospođa Vuković Runjić piše su supruge poznatih muškaraca i njihov život. Ovaj članak pripada kategoriji „Sponzoriranih članaka”, i jedino tamo može biti objavljen. 
Nemojte misliti da sam tradicionalna, i da želim suprugu proglasiti ženom u sjeni svog muškarca. Vjerujte mi, slika supruge i žene u mom svjetonazoru je sasvim suprotna, pa to nije razlog. 

Ali pod temom odnosa dvoje supružnika opisivati rezultate privatne klinike, navoditi njihove uspjehe, spominjati certifikate koje njihova privatna klinika ima, stvarno je neprimjereno. Pogotovo u vrijeme u koje je ovaj članak objavljen.
Tema članka je sigurno izbor gospođe Šimunić i u to ne ulazim, neprimjereno korištenje medijskog prostora je dozvola gospođe Vuković Runjić, a moja želja je podsjetiti gospođu Šimunić na mali detalj koji je zaboravila spomenuti.

Budući je upoznata s karijerom svog supruga još od ratnih godina, sa svim njegovim žrtvama, uspjesima i postignućima, ne znam kako je zaboravila i jednom riječju spomenuti jednu njegovu izuzetno važnu ulogu i položaj. Mislim na funkcije koje su obilježile njegovu karijeru, i izdigle ga u sam svjetski vrh stručnjaka.
Ta uloga i položaj napisani su čak i na internet stranicama poliklinike koju reklamira, i dostupni su svima. 

Mislim na položaj prof. Šimunića kao : 
-	Rukovoditelj Zavoda za humanu reprodukciju Klinike od 1991. g.
-	Predstojnika Katedre za ginekologiju i opstetriciju (2003. g.)
-	rukovoditelj Referentnog centra Ministarstva zdravstva RH za humanu reprodukciju, ginekološku endokrinologiju i menopauzu RH.

_(izvor: internet stranica IVF Poliklinike)_

Svaka supruga trebala bi biti ponosna na ova postignuća svog supruga, jer znamo da je imenovan na te funkcije zbog velikog znanja i iskustva. Stoga, gospođo Šimunić, drugi puta kada koristite medije za promociju svoje privatne poliklinike nemojte zaboraviti spomenuti i ova postignuća, a istovremeno se sjetiti i obveza koje ona nose.
Navela sam ih ovdje jer su to funkcije koje profesor ima, iza kojih stoji njegovo neosporivo znanje i golemo iskustvo, i stoga očekujemo da ih obavlja u skladu s najboljom svjetskom praksom.
To su jedini zadaci u  kontekstu kojem spominjemo ime prof. Šimunića. Nas ne zanima vaša privatna poliklinika, ni tko u njoj radi, ni bilo koji detalji vašeg poslovanja, nismo ni zavidni vašim poduzetničkim uspjesima, kako navodite na par mjesta.

Nas samo zanima kako profesor Šimunić s ulogama i pozicijama koje ima u ovom društvu i zdravstvu, obnaša svoje funkcije i ispunjava dane mu odgovornosti i kamo, kao predsjednik, vodi Hrvatsko društvo za ginekološku endokrinologiju i humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## thaia28

bravo bravo bravo! *despereaux*!!!   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

i *joss*, ma sjajno!   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično D. i Joss  :D  :D

----------


## Lorien

> Lorien prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da svaka kritika pogodi čovjeka i to je ljudski, ali ako je potpuno neosnovana onda se čovjek nema potrebu opravdavati.
> 
> 
> Stvar je u tome da se ovaj čovjek, tj. liječnik nije samo opravdavao nego je još svojim pacijentima natuknuo da su sami krivi za svoju bolest. A to je stvarno dno dna. Valjda je u svom bogatom iskustvu i sam (bez radova drugih stručnjaka) mogao zaključiti da njegove paciojentice nisu ogorčene, zakinute i ne znam kako ih je još doživio... promiskuitetne babe, koje su odgađale rađanje i eto im sad. Ako to i jest njegovo iskreno mišljenje, bilo bi bolje zadržati ga za sebe, iz mnogo razloga.


Apsolutno se slažem da je nivo njegovog odgovora daleko ispod svake granice pristojnosti, ali mislim da ne bi ni odgovarao da kritika nije barem mrvicu opravdana. A to što se još upustio u vrijeđanje pacijenata samo još više govori o njemu kao čovjeku.
U svakom slučaju, odlični komentari i samo naprijed!

----------


## fajterica9

Pozdrav svima,

pratimo već neko vrijeme vaše teme i same akcije. Nismo se nažalost javno uključivali zbog naših aktivnosti koje se uglavnom odnose na probleme onkoloških bolesnika...

Imali smo nekoliko upita od strane naših izlječenih članova, a koja se upravo odnose na problem neplodnosti. Nadam se da nije jako kasno da se aktivnije uključimo u vašu akciju protiv Zakona o MPO.

Ovim putem bih istaknula neke izjave u pismu prof. Šimunića koje su nas, najblaže rečeno, zbunile:
- prof. Šimunić priznaje da struka nije sudjelovala u donošenju zakona;
- prof. Šimunić priznaje da Zakon odražava svjetonazor Zakonodavca;
- prof. Šimunić priznaje da je struci jako dobro poznato koji je to standard uspješnog liječenja: brojne oplođene jajne stanice, smrzavanje zametaka.

U čemu je onda problem? (ovo bih najradije postavila prof. Šimuniću)

I, da li je itko vidio tekst podrške Hrv. društva za reproduktivnu medicinu?


Dalje što treba istaknuti je sastav Nacionalnog povjerenstva:

*1) nema predstavnika bolesnika!!!;*
2) DR Kuna se do ljeta nikada nije bavio MPO-om, Dr Haller se NIKADA nije bavio s MPO
3) Prof Hrabar (pravnica)  je osvjedočena protivnica MPO...predljetnji medijski istupi
3) Dr Ćelić je psihijatar i istaknuti član Hrvatskog katoličkog liječničkog društva...stav unaprijed predodređen
4) Mr Katić Bubaš: djelatnica Ministarstva, pa je malo moguća njena objektivnost

Dakle jasno je da je povjerenstvo sastavljeno od ''dokazanih'' protivnika te očekivanih poslušnika, te činjenica da u njemu ne sjedi niti jedna osoba koja poznaje medicinsku bit MPO, a niti predstavnici bolesnika koji su osobno zainteresirani za problematiku garantira neobjektivnost. Dakle od tri strane koje bi trebale sjediti: Ministarstvo, struka i pacijenti, u povjerenstvu je zastupljena samo jedna strana.


Ovim putem želimo dati podršku udruzi Roda za akciju protiv Zakona o MPO. Žao mi je što nismo stigli prije reagirati. Naša krovna organizacija Koalicija udruga u zdravstvu je dala podršku pismom. Nekako nam se činilo da će to biti dovoljno, skupa sa potpisima građana i ostalih udruga... Ako ikako možemo pomoći, tu smo... Pismo podrške šaljem sutra u udrugu Roda.

Katarina Katavić
Udruga oboljelih od malignih bolesti "Za novi dan"
Aleja pomoraca 7, Zagreb

----------


## tikica_69

2) DR Kuna se do ljeta nikada nije bavio MPO-om

Ne bih se s ovime slozila. Kod Dr. Kuna sam jos u veljaci ove godine imala prirodni IVF, radio mi je i punkciju i transfer. Samo da ne bi ispalo da ne znamo tocne podatke i da nam to netko ne bi stavio na nos.

----------


## fajterica9

> 2) DR Kuna se do ljeta nikada nije bavio MPO-om
> 
> Ne bih se s ovime slozila. Kod Dr. Kuna sam jos u veljaci ove godine imala prirodni IVF, radio mi je i punkciju i transfer. Samo da ne bi ispalo da ne znamo tocne podatke i da nam to netko ne bi stavio na nos.


Ispričavam se, takvu informaciju sam imala od nekih naših članica... 

Međutim, ono što treba istaknuti je da u povjerenstvu nema predstavnika bolesnika. 

Još jednom, povlačim ovo za dr. Kunu i isprike njemu.    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## tikica_69

Sve 5, primjedba je bila sasvim dobronamjerna   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

fajterica9, hvala na javljanju   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

imam nekoliko pitanja za dr. simunica jer mislim da on ovo cita.

sto se dogadja u slucaju da zena reagira npr sa 10 jajnih stanica? odaberu se 3 i oplode, po novom naputku. sto se zbiva sa ostalima? *gdje su uredaji za zamrzavanje js?* sto je sa preostalih 7 stanica? bacaju li se u smece u rijeci, petrovoj, vinogradskoj, vv, svetom duhu, osijeku? 

zar nije sramota i zalost na taj nacin skracivati fertilnu dob pacijentica i ne dati im sanse da dobiju dijete vec ubijati js? tko nam garantira da se nad njima ne provode nikakvi experimenti npr. vjezbanje zamrzavanja?

ajmo vidit ovaj scenarij: odaberu se 3, sve 3 se oplode. prije transfera zenu uhvati panika da ce se sve 3 "uhvatiti" i da ce nositi trojke (sto je jos jedan kriz kojeg su nam nametnuli novim zakonom - moras se odluciti hoces li sve ili 1, 2, pa ako ne uspije sa 2 koje su ti vracene sekirat ces se cijeli zivot je li ona treca koju nisi vratila bila dobitna) te odluci da zeli vratiti samo 2 embrija.
*sta se dogadja sa trecim embrijem? gdje on zavrsi? tko mi moze garantirati da se ne koristi u experimentalne svrhe ili "donira" bez mog znanja?* 
mnoga istrazivanja su utvrdila da je vracanje jednog po jednog zametka uspjesnije. normalno, u *NORMALNIM ZEMLJAMA SA NORMALNIM ZAKONIMA.* zasto smo stalno izlozene sofijinom izboru? srami li se itko psihicke boli koju nam nanosite svakim postupkom?

hocemo li barem dobiti, nakon svega ovoga kakvu besplatnu psiholosku pomoc? spremno ste nam nakalemili prepreku odlaska psihologu prije postupka, sto nam ne osigurate psihologa nakon negativne bete?

volila bi da mi netko odgovori na gore postavljena pitanja.

----------


## Joss

*fajterica9* bez brige, malo je teško za nekog tko ne prati redovito poloviti sve točne info, ali istina je da se dr.Kuna koliko je meni poznato najkraće bavi mpo-om u usporedbi s ostalim mpo-ovcima.
*Pinky* sad će ti Prof. odgovoriti da dođeš u njegovu polikliniku jer tamo je vitrifikacija stara stvar.  :Grin:  
A u ostalim klinikama višak stanica ( preko 3) kako vidimo baca se u smeće ili tko zna što drugo, što će se izgleda raditi i s viškom embrija.(logičnog li zakona)
Mislim da bi cure koje idu u  postupke trebale zatražiti da im se u med. dokumentaciji evidentira što je učinjeno s viškom stanica/embrija.

----------


## uporna

*Pinky* mislim da nema biranja oćeš vratiti 1,2 ili 3 zametka jer zamrzavanje je otpalo baš zbog toga što po njima se "uništavaju" živa bića  :Rolling Eyes: . 
Ako nisi spremna da ti se vrate 3 zametka onda se po tome bira opcija da se oplodi manje od 3 js. Tako sam ja shvatila.

----------


## pino

uporna, mozda je to zakonodavac imao na umu, ali nije tako napisao u zakonu. 

U zakonu *ne pise* nista da se ne smiju unistavati predembriji. 

U zakonu *ne pise* nista da par mora odabrati broj predembrija za oplodnju. 

U zakonu pise, clanak 15, stavak 2:



> Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, koliko je moguće, ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće.


[/quote]

----------


## ina33

Da, slažem se s *pino*, taj treći zasad "visi" u zrakopraznom prostoru ako nekako pravilnikom nekim ne utvrde drugačije (ne znam je li to pravno moguće).

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kad bi dozvolili zamrzavanje 3.embrija - to bi stvarno značajno promijenilo cijelu sliku. Preksutra je izglasavanje, možda ne bi bilo loše ponovno se zahvaliti zastupnicima koji su se zalagali za "normalan" zakon i napomenuti koliko bi nam mogućnost zamrzavanja 3.zametka značila. Odnosno, skrenuti pažnju baš na to *bacanje u smeće*, u odnosu na prijašnje zamrzavanje.

----------


## BHany

u ime Građanske inicijative smo im poslali materijale prije rasprave, zahvalili smo im (iako može to i svako osobno učiniti) poslije rasprave, a dostavljali smo i još neke materijale

ideja o naglašavanju problematike "3. zametka" nije loša   :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

> Da, slažem se s *pino*, taj treći zasad "visi" u zrakopraznom prostoru ako nekako pravilnikom nekim ne utvrde drugačije (ne znam je li to pravno moguće).


Da, visi, al bojim se da neće dugo..... Lijepo će oni to uredit pravilnikom ili nekim drugim podzakonskim aktom - iako je to protupravno, ali, neke su stvari i protuustavne pa ih isto naša Vlada provodi.

----------


## pino

Ako se u nekim slucajevima dopusti zamrzavanje predembrija - a ministar je najavljivao da hoce - *onda nacionalno povjerenstvo mora uvesti zamrzavanje predembrija u popis dopustenih postupaka MPO u RH*. 

Inace je zamrzavanje protuzakonito, i klinike se mogu kazniti za nepostivanje, jer to izricito stoji u zakonu. 

To se mora istaknuti i ne dopustiti da se radi nezakonito.

----------

